# What kind of underwear is best for EMS?



## akflightmedic (Jul 13, 2011)

Before you get all lock happy, this is a serious question.

I am wondering if anyone has given consideration to the type of briefs they wear or if they even changed the style they used to wear prior to entering EMS.

I gave up the tighty whiteys when I was 11 or so and switched to boxers. But all throughout my career, I found they ride up the leg quite a bit with all the lifting, bending and constant moving we are doing. When this happens, then I end up with bunched up material which needs constant readjusting.

Even though I did not do it, I did consider trying the tightey whiteys for a while to see if there was a noticeable difference.

For you ladies, does EMS affect what briefs you choose? I have seen all types, the granny panties, thongs and normal undies but does being on duty affect your undergarment selection when getting ready for the day?

These are serious questions and some of our newbs may not be aware of yet, so giving some pointers or addressing these concerns now could mean the difference between smooth sailing or disaster.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 13, 2011)

I am a boxer-wearer, and I have not had any problems


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 13, 2011)

Oops I did not clarify...

There is a difference between boxers and boxer briefs (fitted kind) so maybe that is the difference and should be addressed as well.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 13, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> Oops I did not clarify...
> 
> There is a difference between boxers and boxer briefs (fitted kind) so maybe that is the difference and should be addressed as well.



I wear boxers like these.







not fitted, just your average "EMT- Daddy" boxers.


----------



## Melclin (Jul 13, 2011)

fitted boxers. We call them hipster trunks. 

I wear boxers. Never had much of an issue. My biggest problem is that the service issue under shirt is too short and comes un tucked under the shirt, then bunches up around you stomach. White people problems are the worst.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 13, 2011)

Melclin said:


> fitted boxers. We call them hipster trunks.
> 
> I wear boxers. Never had much of an issue. My biggest problem is that the service issue under shirt is too short and comes un tucked under the shirt, then bunches up around you stomach. White people problems are the worst.



Please do not mention undershirts as I will not have a new topic for tomorrow.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 13, 2011)

I wear boxers also. Great minds think alike.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 13, 2011)

my ex has these






and I've heard no bad things about these


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 13, 2011)

repost


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 13, 2011)

Keep it clean and serious now...I would hate for another topic to be locked when others have not had chance to offer their insights and experiences.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 13, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> Keep it clean and serious now...I would hate for another topic to be locked when others have not had chance to offer their insights and experiences.



right you are. post edited.


----------



## pa132399 (Jul 13, 2011)

me i personally wear boxer briefs that have a longer leg to them i personally found that the under armour yet a bit pricy for boxer has been the most comfortable piece of underwear for all environments be it playing sports or working they don't bunch up


----------



## pa132399 (Jul 13, 2011)

they are called the under armour boxer jock they start at 19.99 usd  a pair but well worth the price


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 13, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> But all throughout my career, I found they ride up the leg quite a bit with all the lifting, bending and constant moving we are doing. When this happens, then I end up with bunched up material which needs constant readjusting.



This is why I use my shirt stays to clip my boxers to my socks. this way they never ride up


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 13, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> Before you get all lock happy, this is a serious question.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has given consideration to the type of briefs they wear or if they even changed the style they used to wear prior to entering EMS.
> 
> ...



Do you really have this much time on your hands?

Underwear, socks and belts maybe you should retire and get a job at Gap.

Or join a fashion forum, or maybe grow up so I don't have to continue to read this nonsense, unbelievable.

The first one was humerous,  and I get your point, now your obnoxious.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 13, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> Do you really have this much time on your hands?
> 
> Underwear, socks and belts maybe you should retire and get a job at Gap.
> 
> ...



Or you can choose to not read or comment if it disinterests you. This much time? It took all of a few minutes to post and comment...so yeh if a few minutes is a lot, then indeed I do.

But seriously, back on topic...it is a concern and others have chimed in and more will continue to do so as it is a valid issue and concern within our field.

And I never commented on belts or socks...only zippers.


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 13, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> Or you can choose to not read or comment if it disinterests you. This much time? It took all of a few minutes to post and comment...so yeh if a few minutes is a lot, then indeed I do.
> 
> But seriously, back on topic...it is a concern and others have chimed in and more will continue to do so as it is a valid issue and concern within our field.
> 
> And I never commented on belts or socks...only zippers.



Ok lets stay on topic.  I have been picking out my under attire since I was sixteen, I know its a dangerous undertaken but I'm  going continue to go it alone, I like to live on the edge.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 13, 2011)

It all depends on what I have clean.  I have jockey style, fitted boxers and regular boxers.  If I don't have any clean then I go commando, most of the time I have clean underwear.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 13, 2011)

Commando 100% of the time. just a habit from the military. no bunching up, great air circulation, ease of movement, plus there is the cool factor!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 13, 2011)

I personally am still trying to find Nomex boxers to wear when I fly.  LOL


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 13, 2011)

*Seriously, didn't we do underwear at least once?*

Too lazy to search, but if I remember it was about thermal underwear.

I believe Cavalry Store or its offspring have super trooper briefs or whatever.

And as for our distaff members, brassiers could probably make a bigger difference than shorts for us guy-types. MAN am I glad I never had to wear a harness for very long at a time (and then with chem warfare gear).


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Jul 13, 2011)

I wear a sports bra and regular undies. I don't remember the special name for them but they're cotton and not fancy. The equivalent of briefs, but they aren't uncomfy.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 13, 2011)

Used to wear boxer-briefs, but they started bunching up which of course is incredibly uncomfortable, and I didn't enjoy reaching in my pockets and trying to pull them back down  So, then I switched to briefs and haven't gone back, so much more comfortable. h34r:


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 13, 2011)

on the hot days i wear the underarmor boxer briefs, the O-series, feels like silk and no swamp ***. on the cool days i am either commando or plain boxers.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 13, 2011)

DrParasite said:


> my ex has these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ive found that the ones your ex wears is a better style for me. Thongs are out of the question while working, but the hipster boy briefs ive never had a problem with.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ive found that the ones your ex wears is a better style for me. Thongs are out of the question while working, but the hipster boy briefs ive never had a problem with.



Absolutely no thongs.  Anybody who has studied microbiology and anatomy should know that thongs are a biological no-no.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jul 13, 2011)

I'll bite... I've actually put a lot more time and effort into finding "good" underwear than I should probably admit...

My criteria:
Have to be nearly 100% cotton for breathability and comfort
Support
Comfort
Good Fly Opening
Durability (meaning holds its shape throughout the day without stretching out)
I currently wear Adidas stretch boxer briefs.  They are a mixture of mostly cotton with some elastane/spandex/whatever stretchy stuff thrown in.  They hold their shape throughout a day of sitting, standing, walking, riding a motorcycle, playing soccer, going to the gym, whatever.  The fly is functional (this sounds silly but I've had several other brands where the fly just wasn't engineered properly - and nothing is worse than the bull constantly escaping the corral) - Abercrombie & Fitch made some good boxer briefs when i was in college, but they had NO fly opening, which is possibly worse when you're wearing a big gear belt and everything and you just want to take a leak (sorry ladies).  Laugh if you will, but I tried 8 or 10 brands easily before settling on these. I don't have to worry about being uncomfortable in the slightest, and until they stop making them I don't worry about shopping for new underwear - I just stop by Kohls and pick up 6 pair for like $25.

I do only buy them in black, no whiteys for me.


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 13, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Absolutely no thongs.  Anybody who has studied microbiology and anatomy should know that thongs are a biological no-no.



you have sparked my curiosity. how is the underwear affecting microbial growth?


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 13, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> you have sparked my curiosity. how is the underwear affecting microbial growth?



Butt floods underwear wicks the microbes from the back door right to the end of the short, straight female urethra.  UTI set up, just add sweat.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 13, 2011)

dixie_flatline said:


> I'll bite... I've actually put a lot more time and effort into finding "good" underwear than I should probably admit...
> 
> My criteria:
> Have to be nearly 100% cotton for breathability and comfort
> ...




All this time I've thought you were a woman.  Insane, the things im learning today.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 13, 2011)

I just go for the regular cheap boxers at WalMart. I had an accident 2 years ago, got the nickname splits for it, and I had to wear boxer briefs until the stitches were removed and I hated them.


----------



## nemedic (Jul 13, 2011)

I personally go commando. If it's really cold, I'll go with the UA compression shorts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jul 13, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> All this time I've thought you were a woman.  Insane, the things im learning today.



Yeah, I realized this the other day in chat with Brown.  The "Dixie" part probably doesn't help.  It originally started out as a reference to one of my favorite books, _Neuromancer_ by William Gibson



> *The Dixie Flatline *
> A famous computer hacker named McCoy Pauley, who earned his nickname by surviving three "flat-lines" while trying to crack an AI. He was one of the men who taught Case how to hack computers. Before his death, Sense/Net saved the contents of his mind onto a ROM. Case and Molly steal the ROM and Dixie helps them complete their mission.



I used this name as a kid playing video games and stuff, usually just shortened to "flatline" - which seemed apropos for such a forum, but alas that name was already taken here at EMTLife.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 13, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Butt floods underwear wicks the microbes from the back door right to the end of the short, straight female urethra.  UTI set up, just add sweat.


and yet, i know many many women who wear them, have no panty lines, and prefer them to other types of underwear, and don't get UTIs all the time.

and to those who go commando, just make sure your genitals don't end up scraping against the zipper.  and ewwww?


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 13, 2011)

DrParasite said:


> and to those who go commando, just make sure your genitals don't end up scraping against the zipper.  and ewwww?



button fly, for the win


----------



## Anjel (Jul 13, 2011)

DrParasite said:


> and yet, i know many many women who wear them, have no panty lines, and prefer them to other types of underwear, and don't get UTIs all the time.
> 
> and to those who go commando, just make sure your genitals don't end up scraping against the zipper.  and ewwww?



In ems and wear them at work? For 12 to 24 hrs at a time while literally sweating your butt off?  I doubt it.


----------



## Leanne (Jul 13, 2011)

For me, I wear the underwear you can buy at Wal-mart. Like the usual Hanes or Fruit of the Looms hipsters or bikinis simply because they cover enough. When I was in an LPN program, I heard enough horror stories of young nursing students accidentally flashing thongs and being forced to go and change. I've even heard of a doctor firing an RN. I imagine it would be 60 times worse as an EMT on a fire department since I am the only girl under 35 on the department.


----------



## Tommerag (Jul 13, 2011)

I wear under armor box briefs


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 13, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> In ems and wear them at work? For 12 to 24 hrs at a time while literally sweating your butt off?  I doubt it.



They are all I wear.  Once I made the switch, I hate to wear "regular" panties.  In fact, I couldn't tell you the last time I didn't wear a thong.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jul 13, 2011)

i go commando!!!


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Jul 13, 2011)

Leanne said:


> For me, I wear the underwear you can buy at Wal-mart. Like the usual Hanes or Fruit of the Looms hipsters or bikinis simply because they cover enough. When I was in an LPN program, I heard enough horror stories of young nursing students accidentally flashing thongs and being forced to go and change. I've even heard of a doctor firing an RN. I imagine it would be 60 times worse as an EMT on a fire department since I am the only girl under 35 on the department.



Is it common for MDs to have the ability to fire RNs?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 13, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> All this time I've thought you were a woman.  Insane, the things im learning today.




...and her avatar is a self portrait.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 13, 2011)

Aerin-Sol said:


> Is it common for MDs to have the ability to fire RNs?



Depends on the situation. Does the MD own the hospital or company? Is it an RN working for a private practice? In the sense of the emergency department where the hospital hires the support and nursing staff, but contracts to a practice group to provide physician coverage, then no. If it's a doctor's office and the physician group has hired a few RNs to help out with things, then definitely.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 14, 2011)

Leanne said:


> For me, I wear the underwear you can buy at Wal-mart. Like the usual Hanes or Fruit of the Looms hipsters or bikinis simply because they cover enough. When I was in an LPN program, I heard enough horror stories of young nursing students accidentally flashing thongs and being forced to go and change. I've even heard of a doctor firing an RN. I imagine it would be 60 times worse as an EMT on a fire department since I am the only girl under 35 on the department.


I've heard the same thing; nursing student in white scrubs and a black thong.... didn't go over well.

also remember, you are a nursing STUDENT, so if you want to graduate, you need to play by their rules. sucks, but students often get pushed around, with the option being "if you don't like the rules, you can always leave."

I don't think anyone can be fired for wearing a thong, unless there is a reason not to wear one, as well as a written policy banning them.  plus, i think if you are fired due to your choice of underwear, a lawsuit for sexual harassment should follow. But that is someone decides to push the issue


----------



## slb862 (Jul 14, 2011)

Jockey has some really comfy, no seams and they come in all different types.  I found them at Peebles.  I have always been on the lookout for the most comfy bra (not jockey) and undies.  I have finally found both.  Next question???


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jul 14, 2011)

Leanne said:


> For me, I wear the underwear you can buy at Wal-mart. Like the usual Hanes or Fruit of the Looms hipsters or bikinis simply because they cover enough.



Agreed! I love hipsters and bikinis, but thongs are just a little too itty-bitty.


----------



## Meursault (Jul 14, 2011)

*<Moderator snip>*

I've never put much thought into it other than making sure they're loose enough that I don't sweat to death and fitted enough that I don't end up with bunching at some inconvenient time. So boxer briefs by default.

Or, depending on the day, whatever just came out of the wash/whatever I woke up in.


----------



## MediMike (Jul 14, 2011)

Not gonna lie, pretty excited this thread was started. I've got a question for all of you commando goers (well the fellas at least). I switched to boxer briefs due to a large amount of...movement? during CPR.  Very disconcerting feeling.  Do ya'll never experience that?  Or is this some sort of personal problem...


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 14, 2011)

MediMike said:


> Not gonna lie, pretty excited this thread was started. I've got a question for all of you commando goers (well the fellas at least). I switched to boxer briefs due to a large amount of...movement? during CPR.  Very disconcerting feeling.  Do ya'll never experience that?  Or is this some sort of personal problem...



No, I get that too. I don't really mind it all that much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 14, 2011)

let 'em swing brother, let them swing.


----------



## nemedic (Jul 14, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> let 'em swing brother, let them swing.



+1.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Jul 15, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> I personally am still trying to find Nomex boxers to wear when I fly.  LOL


At least someone here is thinking rationally!

I LOVE the Army version of the Under Armour compression boxer-briefs.  Very cool and comfy in the desert, and in-stock at every BX.  But I had to keep some old school cotton boxers on hand for flights and convoys.  Under Armour burns like JP-4.  Not cool (no pun intended).


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 15, 2011)

I like the day of the week briefs. It helps to remind me which SMTWTFS to circle...


----------



## sirengirl (Jul 15, 2011)

slb862 said:


> Jockey has some really comfy, no seams and they come in all different types.  I found them at Peebles.  I have always been on the lookout for the most comfy bra (not jockey) and undies.  I have finally found both.  Next question???



I personally am a cotton wearer,"bikini" and "shorts" styles. I have yet to grab a thong or anything from my "good" drawer before heading out, partially because my pants are crap and don't fit right and are the reason several holes are developing on aforementioned cotton pairs. As far as bras, I have 3 that I wear throughout my daily life and I use those, as since I'm more of an IBTC member I really don't have to worry about hooters gettin' in my way.

Random related side jack- socks?? I am a fan of the 8" boots and I have 3 pairs of cotton socks that I cycle through, but I'm in the market for better socks since these ones don't wick or breathe well in my current boots. I'm looking into getting a pair of Haix here soon and I can't find much on the interwebs for "womens boot socks" without them being thigh-high, which is way overkill. I don't really want to shell out $12 for the pairs that Haix sells, so... suggestions on tall socks?

I should probably add that I love ridiculous patterns. My current socks are argyle. It's kind of like wearing sexy underwear- only you know and it makes you giggle.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jul 15, 2011)

sirengirl said:


> I should probably add that I love ridiculous patterns. My current socks are argyle. It's kind of like wearing sexy underwear- only you know and it makes you giggle.



Interesting... for my day job, I wear suits and I have all kinds of crazy socks - argyles, stripes, bright pink, etc.  But for EMS the uniform states they have to be black.  Will anyone check? Doubtful, but if my pants ride up and they see them, there will be no end of harassment.

I have 2 pairs of 5.11 9" Over-the-Calf Socks (you get a free pair with every boot purchase), which are very good.  However, to supplement those I have plain old black Nike socks that just come over the top of the boots.

I am definitely all for girls in fancy socks (slightly NSFW) but I don't know of any socks like that made to breathe/go with work boots...


----------



## sirengirl (Jul 15, 2011)

dixie_flatline said:


> Interesting... for my day job, I wear suits and I have all kinds of crazy socks - argyles, stripes, bright pink, etc.  But for EMS the uniform states they have to be black.  Will anyone check? Doubtful, but if my pants ride up and they see them, there will be no end of harassment.
> 
> I have 2 pairs of 5.11 9" Over-the-Calf Socks (you get a free pair with every boot purchase), which are very good.  However, to supplement those I have plain old black Nike socks that just come over the top of the boots.
> 
> I am definitely all for girls in fancy socks (slightly NSFW) but I don't know of any socks like that made to breathe/go with work boots...



I'm assuming that black or similar dark color is the standard, but as my EMS job doesn't even pay me in monopoly money, I feel free to wear whatever color socks I want at the moment. The best I can find for crazy socks on the interwebs is riding socks, and unfortunately they are pretty thin as they're just made to get riding boots on and off easier. 

That being said, I do like what I see of the 5.11s (I orignally was going to get a pair of 5.11s for new boots, but once I saw that Haix has a "factory seconds" section on their site for half off... you just can't beat that), and there's a pack of 3 of their socks for about $20. Thing is it's mens socks, and those would be like boats on my feet (I'm a 4.5 men's sizes)...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 15, 2011)

We have a uniform policy but there is no mention of socks or undergarments in it. When it's cold outside I wear my dirtbike socks, they are fairly thick so they keep my feet/lower legs warm. Otherwise I just wear walmart socks that go up to the calf. When we are posting it's kick off your boots to get a little more comfortable.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 15, 2011)

Boxers or boxer briefs...but the most important component when the temps head north of 85 is liberally applied Gold Bond Medicated Powder.

Socks are black cotton with aforementioned powder treatment when it's hot, synthetic hiking socks when it's cold.


----------



## sirengirl (Jul 15, 2011)

Right. I don't think many agencies would get very in-depth about socks and all, just for dress occasions I think. My main concern really is breathability and durability. I'd hate to spend $12 on one pair of socks that lasts me a month or two, y'know.


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> the most important component when the temps head north of 85 is liberally applied Gold Bond Medicated Powder.



thats the truth, truth. the only problem is if you get too much... umm, around the corner, if you know what i mean, man the teal bottle burns.h34r:


----------



## AmeriMedic21 (Jul 16, 2011)

i just wear Hanes no ride up. They can be bought almost anywhere, they come in 4 packs, and they are only like 10 bucks, pretty good deal if i had to say so myself


----------



## AJ Hidell (Jul 17, 2011)

sirengirl said:


> ...since I'm more of an IBTC member I really don't have to worry about hooters gettin' in my way.


More than a mouthfu...

Nevermind. I'm tired of being banned.


----------



## sirengirl (Jul 17, 2011)

AJ Hidell said:


> More than a mouthfu...
> 
> Nevermind. I'm tired of being banned.



:lol:


----------



## EMT2B (Jun 24, 2013)

Have a question about socks.  Seems like the proper place to post it.
I am _*VERY*_ prone to in-between-the-toes blisters when walking any distance over about a half mile, no matter what type of footwear I have on.  I usually get blisters in-between my big toe and second toe, or between the second and third toes.  I've taken to wearing lightweight man-made fiber socks instead of good old-fashioned cotton.  I've heard that toe socks (like gloves for your footsies) are pretty good at cutting down on inter-digital blisters.  Anyone else heard that?  Any sock tips for a noob?


----------



## Bullets (Jun 24, 2013)

Have you tried wool? I used to rock your standard store brand cotton socks, but received a pair of merino wool socks from Duluth Trading Company last year and i have switch my entire wardrobe over to their lightweight wool socks for summer wear. They keep my feet nice and dry when the cotton socks used to get swampy.

In the winter they have a heavyweight wool and also a primaloft blend whoch are also excellent


----------



## MrJones (Jun 24, 2013)

Bullets said:


> Have you tried wool? I used to rock your standard store brand cotton socks, but received a pair of merino wool socks from Duluth Trading Company last year and i have switch my entire wardrobe over to their lightweight wool socks for summer wear. They keep my feet nice and dry when the cotton socks used to get swampy.
> 
> In the winter they have a heavyweight wool and also a primaloft blend whoch are also excellent




Exactly this. Cotton is great in some ways but takes forever to dry once wet. Wool or synthetic is the way to go. Especially in the summer, I wear wool or synthetic t-shirts, underwear (boxer-briefs to stay on topic) and socks. And in the winter your base layer should be either wool or synthetic so that it will dry as quickly as possible. My current favorites are Ex Officio for synthetics and SmartWool for wool.


----------



## VCEMT (Jun 24, 2013)

On that note. I have used a sock to protect from chaffing, What I've had to do is, I buy those really long knee socks. Otherwise, I'd have to tape...


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 12, 2019)

Silkies


----------



## Virgil (Jan 12, 2019)

Pair Of Thieves boxer briefs. Comfiest underwear you will ever wear.


----------



## chriscemt (Jan 15, 2019)

Clean.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 15, 2019)

It Depends!


----------



## chriscemt (Jan 15, 2019)

Depends are rarely ever clean - in my experience, anyway.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 15, 2019)

chriscemt said:


> Depends are rarely ever clean - in my experience, anyway.


But great for system status management systems.


----------



## CALEMT (Jan 15, 2019)

Two words: Go commando.


----------



## Phillyrube (Jan 23, 2019)

Not sure if mentioned, Duluth Buck Naked or Armachillos....


----------

